# Tell the Governor to sign AB 1371 and give bicyclists 3 feet of safety clearance



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

> Take Action
> Tell the Governor to sign AB 1371 and give bicyclists 3 feet of safety clearance
> 
> Governor Brown has the opportunity to sign a bill that will help make bicycling safer for millions of Californians. Assembly Bill 1371 will require drivers to give bicyclists at least three feet of clearance when overtaking them from behind in the same lane - and it's already been approved by both houses of the Legislature. All it needs to become law is the Governor's signature.


- Take Action for World-Class Public Transportation and Walkable Communities | TransForm


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

It doesn't do any good if no one knows that's the law. Was signed into law here in CT and the majority of people don't even know about.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

we just thrashed this...these laws are meaningless, feel-good measures...

zero motorist awareness + zero enforcement = zero improvement in cyclist safety


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I think this law needs to be enacted and promoted vigorously. In Los Angeles, something incredible happened. A couple of years ago, Mayor Villaraigosa created a law in LA that has zero-tolerance to motorists who harass cyclists. If something like that can work in LA (and it has), I'm sure that if the current governor would get off his ass and bring three feet back, it would be effective.


----------

